# Auber PID Control Recipe Setup Guide



## tommyrob (Jan 23, 2016)

I recently purchased an Auber PID Temperature Controller, model WSD-1200GPH Dual Probe to use with my Bradley Original Smoker.

I am really liking it and made myself a cheat sheet to keep track of the different recipes I was programming into it (also in case I managed to erase them somehow...). The control "recipes" are a compilation from here at the SMF (mostly) and the Bradley website.

It isn't as thorough (or as confusing IMHO
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






) as the full instruction manual, but hopefully is useful to my fellow smokers. I understand that some of the different versions of the Auber products use different programming procedures so I'm sure it won't work for all but hopefully for many.

It's an excel spreadsheet, but I've also attached a PDF version for those who don't have MS office products. Feel free to modify as you see fit if desired...

Happy Smoking

Tom Robertson


----------



## carlo olivares (May 15, 2016)

tommyrob said:


> I recently purchased an Auber PID Temperature Controller, model WSD-1200GPH Dual Probe to use with my Bradley Original Smoker.
> 
> I am really liking it and made myself a cheat sheet to keep track of the different recipes I was programming into it (also in case I managed to erase them somehow...). The control "recipes" are a compilation from here at the SMF (mostly) and the Bradley website.
> 
> ...



Hi Tom! I've been looking for something like this.. Thanks for posting it! I still have trouble setting up the alarms on the PID. I set the high alarm and the low alarm but can never seem to turn it off. I think i need to sit down and figure it out.


----------



## tommyrob (May 27, 2016)

I use an iDevices Bluetooth thermometer so I haven't played with the alarm settings in the auber unit.


----------

